# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Is a 225 bench impressive to you?

## BR0DIE

In my gym very few people do 225+ would you say it was impressive? I'm always happy for someone when they break 225, its like a milestone where they are ahead of 99% of the population.

----------


## Gaspaco

...if you are a woman  :Smilie:

----------


## chi

It is impressive to me depending on size/weight. If someone has been struggling with this weight and they conquer it I am sincerely happy for them. 


*correct form must be used  :Big Grin:

----------


## Back In Black

Kg's? Yep, especially if for reps.

----------


## ironbeck

> It is impressive to me depending on size/weight. If someone has been struggling with this weight and they conquer it I am sincerely happy for them. 
> 
> 
> *correct form must be used


X....2 depends on body weight and composition.

----------


## Shadow530i

225 max is pretty bad but reps of 10-12 is pretty close to the point where I personally am impressed.

----------


## krugerr

> 225 max is pretty bad but reps of 10-12 is pretty close to the point where I personally am impressed.


This is approximately 100kg, which i rep on flat bench for 10 usually. But as said above, it depends on body composition and weight. I'm 250lbs.

----------


## humbleman

> In my gym very few people do 225+ would you say it was impressive? I'm always happy for someone when they break 225, its like a milestone where they are ahead of 99% of the population.


Man, when I get to 225 I'm gonna be one gay fellow.
Gay as in happy not homo.

----------


## chi

> Man, when I get to 225 I'm gonna be one gay fellow.
> Gay as in happy not homo.


you definitely put the "humble" in humbleman  :Thumbs Up:  lol

----------


## EKFitness

I weigh 180 and bench 225 in the middle of my workout for around 5. chest has always been my weak point.

----------


## JJ78

It is definitley a milestone. Been repping it for over 10 years though. 2nd set 12-14

----------


## evander87

225 for reps is one of the measurements for football. As a max? Not impressed. For many reps? yeah pretty cool.

----------


## Times Roman

> In my gym very few people do 225+ would you say it was impressive? I'm always happy for someone when they break 225, its like a milestone where they are ahead of 99% of the population.


is that one arm, or two?

----------


## Brazensol

I think it is a mental barrier for many people just because there are 2 45# plates on both sides of the bar and I remember it always look slightly intimidating to me. First time I benched 225 I thought I was only doing 215. There was a mix of 5#, 10# and 25# plates on the bar and we miscounted the weight. Turned out to actually be 235!!! I already knew I could do 215 so I didn't feel any pressure. Turns out it was purely a mental barrier and not a physical one. lol.

Wished I could do that with my IQ tests... lol.

----------


## Times Roman

you're from Scotland, and are probably talking KG's, right?

...then I take back my little smart ass comment and say, yes, 225kg is not too shabby (more than I can throw up there)

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

I forget who it was, maybe Jake Long, but somebody in the NFL combine repped it 49 times a few years ago.

----------


## Sfla80

> I forget who it was, maybe Jake Long, but somebody in the NFL combine repped it 49 times a few years ago.


Yeah it was jake long. But if you remember Kevin Willis in nba, he repped a ton forget exact number in center court before a game.

----------


## Brazensol

If we are talking 225 kilos then that is way out of my league... for now anyway. lol. I'd be happy with a solid 350 pounds!

----------


## Shadow530i

> you're from Scotland, and are probably talking KG's, right?
> 
> ...then I take back my little smart ass comment and say, yes, 225kg is not too shabby (more than I can throw up there)


No, hes talking about pounds I'm pretty sure. Your first comment was pretty funny, though.

----------


## Rwy

> I forget who it was, maybe Jake Long, but somebody in the NFL combine repped it 49 times a few years ago.


wow 49 is crazy

I know doug martin 5'6 220 rb from tampa bay hit I think 27 this year which is incredible

----------


## Rwy

225 I think is a mile stone for anyone lifting at some point in there journey

Ne happy with it and set your next goal. 3 plates is a whole nother game

----------


## FRDave

My goal is to rep 225lbs for 5 but I only weight 150lbs. So yes, for someone my size it's impressive in relation to my body weight.

----------


## Java Man

Impressive to whom? That's a relative term. I hit 365 for about 3 reps once. When I started out I couldn't even bench 95 more than a few reps and 2 wheels (I mean 1 on each side 135lbs) was my goal. 2 plates per side is a big milestone. 3 plates even more so, 4 I have only known a few ppl who can rep that with form. I watched a buddy do 545 for 5 clean reps once. That was impressive. He is a huge guy but very rarely goes anywhere near his max. I had no idea he was that strong. Not sure he did either lol. Anyways, 225 is impressive I think as a milestone. Just don't stop setting new goals.

----------


## Alann314

This thread caught my attention as I was trying to hit 225 for a while and I just got it last week. I'm 5'5 and 125 pounds and put up 225 for one rep. Is that pretty good?

----------


## Java Man

> This thread caught my attention as I was trying to hit 225 for a while and I just got it last week. I'm 5'5 and 125 pounds and put up 225 for one rep. Is that pretty good?


Nearly twice bodyweight? Yes I'd say very impressive. I would have to bench 450 to do that. Not!

----------


## Alann314

> Nearly twice bodyweight? Yes I'd say very impressive. I would have to bench 450 to do that. Not!


It's funny though when you achieve new goals. I remember wanting to put up 2 plates and I finally got to that 135! Then I was like I want 185 with a plate and a 25 and you achieve it. Finally I wanted to break 200 and I did with a 205 and now putting up 2 plates on each side people state at you in the gym like did he really just do that.

----------


## Java Man

> It's funny though when you achieve new goals. I remember wanting to put up 2 plates and I finally got to that 135! Then I was like I want 185 with a plate and a 25 and you achieve it. Finally I wanted to break 200 and I did with a 205 and now putting up 2 plates on each side people state at you in the gym like did he really just do that.


At your size I'm sure they do. 315 just around the corner now  :Wink:

----------


## Alann314

> At your size I'm sure they do. 315 just around the corner now


Yes sir that is my new goal now. I'm going to eat like an animal,sleep like a baby and train like a champion.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

depends...

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

Yep depends if someone never worked out weighted 180 layed down and pumped 2-3 out I'd be impressed I do 225 now like 5-6 times I weight 195 now so to me not to impressive but I also concentrate on slow negative and good form while doing it, not smashing it off my chest like I see all the time lol.

----------


## poison

225 indicates around 2 years of training for the avg gym goer. That's fairly impressive consistency relative to the normal population. Not too shabby.

----------


## gearbox

> This thread caught my attention as I was trying to hit 225 for a while and I just got it last week. I'm 5'5 and 125 pounds and put up 225 for one rep. Is that pretty good?


Very impressive max pound for pound!

----------


## ac guy

I always get asked to spot guys pushing less than 225. Ill tell them good job when they're done and they'll reply " it's only 185 " or whatever. I always tell them its the fact that your doing it, not the weight that matters.

----------


## falco21

I just put up 225 yesterday doing close grip bench press for triceps  :Smilie: 

Honestly, it's only as good as those benching it. For some it is great. For others, that's a joke. For me, that's very light.

----------


## bigsiv

I leave my ego at the door and push 225 for 8 slowly with proper form. I see guys benching way more than me with shitty form but I'd rather do it properly. If you can bench more than me well done but it won't bother me in the slightest (he says with green eyes)

----------


## largerthannormal

i compete at 181 with a 365 raw in an open class... at 28 yrs old. 5ft 10

225 x 20

I wouldnt worry about numbers or whats impressive unless you compete. i know dudes stronger than me that cant lift what I lift and guys smaller who can lift more. 

bench is not a good measure of strength

everyone of us had to start less than 225 and work through it

----------


## gearbox

> i compete at 181 with a 365 raw in an open class... at 28 yrs old. 5ft 10
> 
> 225 x 20
> 
> I wouldnt worry about numbers or whats impressive unless you compete. i know dudes stronger than me that cant lift what I lift and guys smaller who can lift more.
> 
> bench is not a good measure of strength
> 
> everyone of us had to start less than 225 and work through it


Thats a lot of weight for a guy who is 180. Nice job bro.. 
Do you compete squat Deads also, or just bench?

----------


## mrgall

My chest is my weakest part of my body and 100kg (225lbs) is my max for 8 reps taking months to work up to that! 

Im 185cm 6ft 1inch and 13st5 (189lbs)

Ive seen people smaller than me and benching more and ive seen bigger people finishing there sets on 100kg

So id say its all down to individual you cant really compare lifting with other people if you think its a good weight for your body its a good weight!!

----------


## largerthannormal

Thanks man!

nope my sqauts suck ass.... rather embarrassing, lol 

I am the guy who sits on his ankles when he squats so my numbers are rather low. for a single im not much more than my bench lol

deads I am only mid 400s

My legs do have good size though for whatever reason I just cant break no big number barriers, ive tried many routines... 

i did have to drop a few lbs to get to that class, but right now i am sitting at 181 in a cut phase 




> Thats a lot of weight for a guy who is 180. Nice job bro.. 
> Do you compete squat Deads also, or just bench?

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

> i compete at 181 with a 365 raw in an open class... at 28 yrs old. 5ft 10
> 
> 225 x 20
> 
> I wouldnt worry about numbers or whats impressive unless you compete. i know dudes stronger than me that cant lift what I lift and guys smaller who can lift more. 
> 
> bench is not a good measure of strength
> 
> everyone of us had to start less than 225 and work through it


Wow what's the secret to that I want to push 365!

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

> 225 indicates around 2 years of training for the avg gym goer. That's fairly impressive consistency relative to the normal population. Not too shabby.


Where did that come from you can't say the guy who puts up 225 clearly indicates he has been in the gym for any amount of time I have a friend that never steps foot into a gym 6'5 350 pounds and does 350 no problem and another that is 160 and has been a personal trainer for years and can't pass 205 lol.

----------


## largerthannormal

Ya I dunno wat weight would signify time in gym... Shit I lifted years before I could touch 225..

As for my weights I can send you my training routine I use outside of competition time..

Secret is forced reps , sometimes throwing on weight I can't handle on my own..lock outs and a shit ton of volume , and squats. Lol need a strong core to support big weights..

And a 350lb guy who pushes 350 is not impressive..that be equivilant of me pushing 180.. Guessing he is a lil on the high bf% side , height weight and weight pushed in consideration..

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

> Ya I dunno wat weight would signify time in gym... Shit I lifted years before I could touch 225..
> 
> As for my weights I can send you my training routine I use outside of competition time..
> 
> Secret is forced reps , sometimes throwing on weight I can't handle on my own..lock outs and a shit ton of volume , and squats. Lol need a strong core to support big weights..
> 
> And a 350lb guy who pushes 350 is not impressive..that be equivilant of me pushing 180.. Guessing he is a lil on the high bf% side , height weight and weight pushed in consideration..


Please do I am interested in that routine and yea it took me about a year maybe a little over to get 225 up once lol and yea he does it no problem I'm sure he can do alot more but he is heavy just making a statement I guess lol.

----------


## largerthannormal

I'll send it tuesday.its in this section somewhere I just have to find it but I'm gonna tiny phone.

----------


## cj111

> i compete at 181 with a 365 raw in an open class... at 28 yrs old. 5ft 10
> 
> 225 x 20
> 
> I wouldnt worry about numbers or whats impressive unless you compete. i know dudes stronger than me that cant lift what I lift and guys smaller who can lift more.
> 
> bench is not a good measure of strength
> 
> everyone of us had to start less than 225 and work through it


You forgot to mention your arms are as long as a t-rex

----------


## Alann314

> I always get asked to spot guys pushing less than 225. Ill tell them good job when they're done and they'll reply " it's only 185 " or whatever. I always tell them its the fact that your doing it, not the weight that matters.


It's people like you that keep others motivated. I can only do 185 4x6 because I weigh 125 and that is a lot for me. I always have huge people spot me when I do it and all they say is good job and I tell them I wish I could do more but they reply saying some wise words like you say. It's always nice having people like that.

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

> I'll send it tuesday.its in this section somewhere I just have to find it but I'm gonna tiny phone.


Sound good thanks.

----------


## tigerspawn

TUT training with 225lbs for reps is impressive.

----------


## ironbeck

I reached the 225 mark before I entered high school(8th grd) I was a phenom

----------


## MACKATTACK

No.........................................315, yes.......

----------


## MajorPectorial

;-( im only on 130kg bench press pfft

----------


## largerthannormal

Leave my t-rex arms out of this......




> You forgot to mention your arms are as long as a t-rex

----------


## poison

I said for the average gym goer, not someone 6'5" 350 lbs..

----------


## Lunk1

I will break 405 this year dammit!

----------


## songdog

Depends on the size of the guy.I grew up with this guy @ 145lbs he benched 430 in HS.And he was nat but he was good at everything in sports.So this always set the bar high for me.And my bench always sucked.Even more so with my injury.

----------


## gearbox

> I will break 405 this year dammit!


I will be sure to warn him!!

----------


## Lunk1

> I will be sure to warn him!!


I was def. a bit of a double entendre  :Wink:

----------


## Brazensol

> I was def. a bit of a double entendre


lol.

----------


## dude700

At my peak, I was doing 225 for 10 reps at ~185 lbs.

----------


## canesfan804

> I reached the 225 mark before I entered high school(8th grd) I was a phenom


Yea but that doesnt count since you are from WVA. First thing is you dont even know how to add up to 225 (if you did this automatically make you a MATH phenom in WVA) and second if you did all those mountain oysters (goat balls) yall eat is increasing your natty test. LOL

----------


## canesfan804

> I will break 405 this year dammit!


Thats not nice Lunk! Who will take care of all the diet questions then?

----------


## Permabulk

It's impressive if you're a girl(really). 225...impressive....lmao

----------


## TattedZach

Hey my best friend is 5'6" and 155lbs and does 225 lbs flat bench for his last working set, I'd call that impressive, at least IMO

----------


## dickster

Mate I am 53, been training for 23 years. Never used AAS, that may change soon. I started of a really scrawny 138 lbs, with bones like pencils, now 180 lbs, best I ever managed was 242 for 1strict rep. Been up to it lots of times but unable to break through, it is not great but could only bench 40kg for 5 at 19.

----------


## dickster

Impressive.

----------


## dickster

Haha where's my skirt.

----------


## RescuesPitbulls

> wow 49 is crazy
> 
> I know doug martin 5'6 220 rb from tampa bay hit I think 27 this year which is incredible


Doug Martin is a damn freak

----------


## RescuesPitbulls

I'm 5'6 175lbs i've repped 225lbs 15x. That's my personal best.

----------


## largerthannormal

I will be attempting to break my record next monday ( competition record) .. i hit my max last night just messing around... if i can find a video man i will.......

----------


## largerthannormal

Dougie, here you go

http://forums.steroid.com/lifting-te...-how-many.html

----------


## krugerr

Dana Linn Bailey benched 205lbs at a weight of 125lbs!





Dana Linn Bailey 205 bench @ 125lb. (Aug 2010) - YouTube

----------


## gearbox

> I will be attempting to break my record next monday ( competition record) .. i hit my max last night just messing around... if i can find a video man i will.......


What are you attempting to break?

----------


## largerthannormal

sorry, lol my 1 RM ( not really my all time but competition 1rm)

----------


## largerthannormal

not to shabby, just needs to come down a hair further and keep the tush planted.. either way thats a poop ton of weight for a 125lbs




> Dana Linn Bailey benched 205lbs at a weight of 125lbs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana Linn Bailey 205 bench @ 125lb. (Aug 2010) - YouTube

----------


## krugerr

> not to shabby, just needs to come down a hair further and keep the tush planted.. either way thats a poop ton of weight for a 125lbs


Yea agreed, but as you said, for that weightclass, and the fact that she is female, thats fantastic. I know a lot of guys that cant bench 100kg for 1. She does it for 2.

----------


## largerthannormal

Hell ya it is!!

----------


## bigsiv

> Dana Linn Bailey benched 205lbs at a weight of 125lbs!
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fEg-OhNg_yQ
> 
> Dana Linn Bailey 205 bench @ 125lb. (Aug 2010) - YouTube


Awesome

----------


## OnTheSauce

Took me forever to get past 225. Little girls bird chest. I max around 330 now. With strict powerlifting form, 225 is respectable for someone <180.

----------


## matthepanther

To me, 225x10 is the standard that impresses me. Shows a few years of dedication and commitment. 225 for a max is a high school milestone to me since everyone on the football team would try to rep it out. I benched 350 and 275x10 when I was 200lbs and 20 yrs old last year, and after cutting to 186 I can push 275x8 right now and have not maxed out since then. I started to love the bench after I put 225 up though, just the feeling of finally throwing on 2 bills

----------


## italianstallion85

I agree with Gaspraco!! When men lift I'm not impressed. I have respect, but not impressed. We men are supposed to be these big fricking muscle monsters. As weight lifters, our peers ecpect us to lift heavy. However when I see women bench a great deal of poundage, or even lift anything heavy on any exercise, that I have respect for.

----------


## Cuz

Repped it 23 times 4 weeks into Test E cycle....these are very fast reps. Not the UP....Down....UP....down....style. I gotta move the shit fast to get into the 20+ rep range.

315 for 9 6 weeks in. haven burned out with 225 in a couple weeks. Might could get 24 now.

----------


## redz

One of my best sets ever was 345 for 8 reps. I have topped out at 390 however I have not reached that number in years, I am just starting to train heavy again. I must hit 400lbs, I was so close at one point but my wrist of all things was the weak link. I'll always wrap them from now on when I go for 300+.

----------


## RipOwens

If I benched it, then I would impress myself for sure  :Smilie:

----------


## Cuz

> One of my best sets ever was 345 for 8 reps. I have topped out at 390 however I have not reached that number in years, I am just starting to train heavy again. I must hit 400lbs, I was so close at one point but my wrist of all things was the weak link. I'll always wrap them from now on when I go for 300+.


345 for 8 and you still couldn't get 405? Something seems off there I would have thought for sure you would have gotten it that's a shit ton of weight for a set of 8!

----------


## Trevtrev

It was quite impressive to me the first time I was able to do it. Was a milestone for sure. 

The gym isn't about being impressed, it's about getting work done then getting the hell out. That's why I stopped going to golds and other similar gyms. Everyone's more focused on impressing everyone else and talking rather than focusing 100% on the job at hand. 

There was a skinny little high school kid in the Gym I go to a few weeks ago before school started and I saw him get 135 up for his first time. I'm sure he was impressed, I was happy for him. Been there.

----------


## Brett N

I am impressed by anyone who overcomes something today that they couldn't do yesterday. 

I can't bench 225 today, but I will! I will be proud and I will do it in my garage without anyone watching. Screw everyone else, I do it for myself.

----------


## ppwc1985

> I am impressed by anyone who overcomes something today that they couldn't do yesterday. I can't bench 225 today, but I will! I will be proud and I will do it in my garage without anyone watching. Screw everyone else, I do it for myself.


^^^^ first statement

----------


## Kurthero

if its a goal to you, longor short that you broke then it should be impressive to you. any improvement is impressive. 


-kurt

----------


## FONZY007

Impressive, but as I get older 2 shoulder surgeries to me not worth going to heavy.. My heaviest was 465 lbs. for 3 reps.. But now I barely do flat bench with the Olympic bar and weights. I use DB.. I'm happy at 315 as it doesn't hurt my joints as much. I go for the burn and the pump

----------


## krugerr

225lbs is impressive the first time you get it. We work in KG here, and thats 100kg, its the usual milestone for people. My current working sets are between 120kg-130kg (269-291lbs) depending how I feel.

I remember first training and having to warm up with the bar, and working sets were 50kg (112lbs) !! How far we progress.

----------


## wmaousley

> In my gym very few people do 225+ would you say it was impressive? I'm always happy for someone when they break 225, its like a milestone where they are ahead of 99% of the population.


The amount doesnt matter as long as your continually climbing up in weight and making solid gains. When I am in the gym, I am in no competition with anyone on how much I can lift. I just want to get big.

----------


## Gaspaco

> The amount doesnt matter as long as your continually climbing up in weight and making solid gains. When I am in the gym, I am in no competition with anyone on how much I can lift. I just want to get big.


Agree here!

If I could still grow with empty bar, I would use any plates!

----------


## FONZY007

> The amount doesnt matter as long as your continually climbing up in weight and making solid gains. When I am in the gym, I am in no competition with anyone on how much I can lift. I just want to get big.



Well said!!

----------


## Zodiac85

I don't think you should even ask yourself if something is impressive to other people. You are just setting yourself up for failure. There will always be someone that says: "That sucks I saw a guy in HS bench (insert 50lbs over state HS record here), and he was all natural!" You will always suck compared to a One-Upper's memories. I wouldn't even ask. 

This chart is by no means perfect, but this will give you an idea where you stand. 

Bench Press Standards

----------


## bigsiv

> I don't think you should even ask yourself if something is impressive to other people. You are just setting yourself up for failure. There will always be someone that says: "That sucks I saw a guy in HS bench (insert 50lbs over state HS record here), and he was all natural!" You will always suck compared to a One-Upper's memories. I wouldn't even ask. This chart is by no means perfect, but this will give you an idea where you stand. Bench Press Standards


good chart to reference where your at

----------


## Cuz

A 200lb weight lifter than can bench 400 lbs is much more "elite" than a 320+lbs lifter that can only bench 425. Wouldn't you agree? I assume 370lbs would be "elite" for a 210lb lifter hence 220lbs is 380lbs. Im closing in.

----------


## redz

Yeah I did the 345x8 the same day I did 390x2 but I hurt my wrist and failed an attempt at 405. I was sure I was going to hit it but my wrist didn't agree. I was also 255lbs at that time. Been sitting at 230 more recently.

----------


## BIGTIMEPUSH

Any time a goal is met its a great thing. Celebrate the hard work and dedication it took to get there and make a new goal!!

----------


## Zodiac85

> A 200lb weight lifter than can bench 400 lbs is much more "elite" than a 320+lbs lifter that can only bench 425. Wouldn't you agree? I assume 370lbs would be "elite" for a 210lb lifter hence 220lbs is 380lbs. Im closing in.


Absolutely. I just feel like its a better gauge than asking someone and then hearing that they bench 800 lbs or that their buddy benches 2000+. Impartial, but imperfect. Clearly some lifters accomplish far above the "elite" level on the chart. But that doesn't mean that it's not a good accomplishment when you hit elite, or even advanced (I felt good when I hit intermediate the first time), depending on where you started.

----------


## jg42058p

Impressing others and having the mindset that you need to impress others in the gym by how much you bench press is foolish. You will psyche yourself out into doing more than you are strong enough to do to impress onlookers by making a grandstand, and in the end you may end up hurting yourself.

What do you care what others think? Impress yourself by your own standards that you create.

----------


## Anonymous-polack

DId My two plates recently pretty happy with it hope to max it ou to 12 rep !!

----------


## Cuz

> Impressing others and having the mindset that you need to impress others in the gym by how much you bench press is foolish. You will psyche yourself out into doing more than you are strong enough to do to impress onlookers by making a grandstand, and in the end you may end up hurting yourself.
> 
> What do you care what others think? Impress yourself by your own standards that you create.


I agree, but I do chase my goals. I would never call out in the Gym ..."hey, im about to attempt 405 on incline everybody"!!! lol

----------


## starscream

See I'm envious of a lot of you guys.. haha 225 is warm up weight for me easily hit 20 reps.. but I also weigh 250 and have around 25% bf. I'd be willing to trade 20lbs off of the bar to be under 10% bf haha

I'm actually more concerned about how much I LOOK like I can bench as opposed to what I can actually put up.

----------


## gbrice75

I was thrilled the first time I got 225lbs .... I was so close for so long. I retrospect, it was mental more than anything else. Something about the 2 big plates... even though only 20lbs heavier than what I was working with at the time for reps, seemed way heavier. 

Nowadays, 225lbs is a warmup for me. I had my sights set on 315 for a long time and broke that as well. However, I work consistently in the 245-275lb range for reps.

----------


## bartman314

each pb makes for a wonderful day. 

after ~25 years of working out, i hit a max rep pb at 225 of 22 at age 50. good things come to those who wait - and train/diet their ass off.

i'm at genetic limit these days (age constrained as well), and have joined this forum to develop some new tools/tricks to keep the pb's coming.

----------


## Cuz

> See I'm envious of a lot of you guys.. haha 225 is warm up weight for me easily hit 20 reps.. but I also weigh 250 and have around 25% bf. I'd be willing to trade 20lbs off of the bar to be under 10% bf haha
> 
> I'm actually more concerned about how much I LOOK like I can bench as opposed to what I can actually put up.


easily hit 20 reps? im not buying you rep 225 "easily" unless you are repping it over 30+ times. It takes me all ive got to get to 20 and then I gotta dig even deeper until absolute failure to get more. but im not 250 im 212lbs with a long range of motion. So if youre a shorter guy I guess its possible.

----------


## Xaxist

Let's face it, we guys are all competitive (or else we wouldn't do what we do), so I don't buy into these politically correct "it doesn't matter what other guys think, yadda, yadda." At least this is true for you younger studs; you KNOW you like to be strong and have people notice.

As for old bastards like myself, I topped out before I hit 405 (DAMMIT! - and yes it mattered to me back then) but I could care less now. I don't go heavy on straight bar anymore, I focus more on dumbells.

----------


## rotty2

I got 225 when I was 15, just saying... But if you never trained before and your a normal sized male and you can get 225 that's not bad

----------


## dreadnok89

My max is 405 now. I did 225 for 32. Steven Paeia of the Chicago bears did it 52 times

----------


## Times Roman

> In my gym very few people do 225+ would you say it was impressive? I'm always happy for someone when they break 225, its like a milestone where they are ahead of 99% of the population.


i guess it depends on how many times you can rep it. I never try to rep over 15 with any weight. but if i saw someone rep it like 40 or 50 times, I think that would be impressive. 

but again, i don't think many really try to max out their reps at a lower weight

----------


## dreadnok89

I been focusing on repping 275 for a lot of sets. Its a descent weight to get strong from

----------


## programdude

To most people yes.
To me no, at 16 140 I did 270 1RM

----------


## powerlifterty16

225 is an impressive bench imo. it is well above average, and you would be one of the stronger natural guys in the gym. I worked bery hard to bench 225(started out not being able to bench the bar for 1)...and now i can hit 315 on bench or more.

anyone who says 225 isn't impressive for bench, has lost sight of what average and strong is.

now im not going to pretend it's a great bench..but it is impressive in the sense that most people wont ever touch that weight imo.

----------


## powerlifterty16

> I got 225 when I was 15, just saying... But if you never trained before and your a normal sized male and you can get 225 that's not bad


im sure you did.....

----------


## powerlifterty16

> I was thrilled the first time I got 225lbs .... I was so close for so long. I retrospect, it was mental more than anything else. Something about the 2 big plates... even though only 20lbs heavier than what I was working with at the time for reps, seemed way heavier. 
> 
> Nowadays, 225lbs is a warmup for me. I had my sights set on 315 for a long time and broke that as well. However, I work consistently in the 245-275lb range for reps.


lol when i was benching around 160-180 i took a pic of me unracking 225 and posted it on fb and said it was 280 LOL.

----------


## skindiesel

U know what impresses me freakish looking muscle. But I have to admit 225 and 315 where on my radar for awhile which I accomplished naturally at 200 lbs I wonder what would happen if I get some gear?

----------


## Megadeth

There's something to be said about conquering 225. Huge milestone for sure. Only a handful of guys at my gym really tackle it for sets. Took me a long time when I was younger. Working on the 315 milestone now. 10 lbs to go.

----------


## Megadeth

Nice job on that, skindiesel. I've also never touched any gear and it's a hell of a mission trying to break those numbers. Impressive numbers for sure. Right on, brother.

----------


## Mellow

If just for one rep, that doesn't impress me at all. but for reps, none the less it isnt bad.

----------


## The Dirty South

Obviously will depend on size of the person benching the 225. If you have over a year of training under your belt there is no reason you shouldn't be able too for at least a couple of reps. If you have a couple of years under your belt then you should be able to do 225x10+ . 315x8+ is impressive to me as long as your under 240lbs.

----------


## MRNJ1992

225 for 50 reps in 1988 at a weight of 238. My cycle was 1cc of T a week with 40 mgs of anavar . The good old days.

----------


## boxingfan30

I believe my best was 195 lbs for 6 reps at 143 lbs body weight and also was very dry from cutting weight for 6 months. Not long after, my shoulder went out and now I need surgery.

On a side note I was on no AAS. Just creatine.

----------


## Bowhunter44

At 14 years old and in the 123 lb class I got 251. My best was in the 148's where I benched 333.

----------


## boxingfan30

> At 14 years old and in the 123 lb class I got 251. My best was in the 148's where I benched 333.


Were you using AAS? Otherwise I'm going to call BS. Sorry.

How did you end up with the extra 1 lb by the way? was that someones finger pushing down on the bar?

----------


## Bowhunter44

In powerlifting they use metric system. That 251 is the state record in the ADFPA. No I was now on the juice. It is amazing what you can do if you work hard.

----------


## Brett N

Finally hit it!! 230x5 with a weight of 200 lbs. 

Seems like quite a milestone to me - next milestone is 280 for me which always seemed like the unattainable. 230 got me excited though. Just on TRT, no cycle ATM.

----------


## hawk14dl

I've only started lifting 2 years ago. My original goal was 135.. Lol

I'm 6'1" and always hovered around 175 lbs. In October I maxed out at 230. Since I've managed 225 for 2 reps. 

All the while I had <400 test levels. 

Just started trt though, so I'm hoping to be at the 3 plate Mark by my birthday. (I use my birthday as a timeline for max efforts, that way is only one a year)

Is +90 lbs attainable in 8 more months? Prob not. . But I'm going to try

----------


## xt1nkt

For me 225 is impressive, compared to the size/comp of the person, my bench is horrendous, I'm 6'1 so idk if it's my long arms or what but my bench is super weak.

----------


## Terax

I agree with some, 225 is an important milestone. We all hit it at some point along the way. It's nice to see a beginner break that milestone, I always offer my congrats & encourage them. No need to ruin their moment. Same thing goes for the 300 milestone. I was happy as hell when I hit it, it wasn't pretty, but it went up. I'm working out with a guy right now who can't get past 295, that '300' number is in his head.

----------


## xt1nkt

> I agree with some, 225 is an important milestone. We all hit it at some point along the way. It's nice to see a beginner break that milestone, I always offer my congrats & encourage them. No need to ruin their moment. Same thing goes for the 300 milestone. I was happy as hell when I hit it, it wasn't pretty, but it went up. I'm working out with a guy right now who can't get past 295, that '300' number is in his head.


Can't wait to hit that milestone myself! But I agree with you, I think a lot of people get caught up in their own head and they physically can but mentally can't get past the '300'.

----------


## Brett N

I completely agree, the mental number is a big one to overcome. Mentally strong will conquer all.

----------


## gearbox

> I've only started lifting 2 years ago. My original goal was 135.. Lol
> 
> I'm 6'1" and always hovered around 175 lbs. In October I maxed out at 230. Since I've managed 225 for 2 reps. 
> 
> All the while I had <400 test levels. 
> 
> Just started trt though, so I'm hoping to be at the 3 plate Mark by my birthday. (I use my birthday as a timeline for max efforts, that way is only one a year)
> 
> Is +90 lbs attainable in 8 more months? Prob not. . But I'm going to try


if your first starting out it is obtainable imo..
if you reached a goal that is whats important. I go off of body weight. Got a young guy I know who just graduated that does 285 and he weighs about 140.

----------


## gearbox

> Can't wait to hit that milestone myself! But I agree with you, I think a lot of people get caught up in their own head and they physically can but mentally can't get past the '300'.


should be 315 cause that's the 3 plates milestone!

----------


## rp7r

isnt lifting about personal improvement and being happy with your own goals, not judging others  :Wink:

----------


## DAAS

I knew a kid who was 150lbs bench 205 for 3 then 225. I was impressed.

----------


## hellomycognomen

The only person you should seek to impress is yourself. 

I don't look at what others do at the gym, some are bigger, some are smaller, some have no idea what they are doing and are a danger to themselves. 

We all start somewhere (I can guarantee not 225) so if you have reached 225 or beyond its only through hard work and sweat, so that is impressive in itself. 

-Cheers

----------


## Krb367

225 Was a big milestone for me! Idk what it is but 2 plates for reps always looked respectable. Like above body weight always plays a big factor..

First 225x5 was @ 170lbs. Don't give a phuq what anyone thinks. I felt like king dingaling the first time I hit that

----------


## Krb367

> The only person you should seek to impress is yourself. 
> 
> I don't look at what others do at the gym, some are bigger, some are smaller, some have no idea what they are doing and are a danger to themselves. 
> 
> We all start somewhere (I can guarantee not 225) so if you have reached 225 or beyond its only through hard work and sweat, so that is impressive in itself. 
> 
> -Cheers


This ^

I could care less how big or small you are. Long as you're putting in work at the gym that's all that should matter!

----------


## anthony69

That is pretty impressive, I weight 75kg and i cant bench that so yes that is impressive

----------


## probuild42

Anytime I make improvement Im stoked. Shoot, when I started lifting serious again 90 for 3 sets of 10 was a struggle. Then came 135 I was so impressed with my self. Couple years later and my best is 285 for 2. Now Im aiming over for 315 over next few months. For me its never been about what the other guy can lift. Its my own challenge. Rev yourself up and go all out!! oh ya and be safe.

----------

